
Show HN: Build Your Own Product Hunt in WordPress - joshcanhelp
http://rankitwp.com/
======
joshcanhelp
After all the discussion yesterday about Product Hunt, I figured this might be
interesting to the community here. I launched this at the beginning of the
year and it's done fairly well for something without any marketing behind it.

Fortuitously, it was posted by someone straight to the front page on PH [1] (I
have zero pull or influence on that site, only commenting rights because I'm a
creator there) and that has kicked off regular sales ever since. I'm not going
to be retiring or anything but it made it worth the time at least. Plus I've
met some great folks building some very cool community sites, which is
definitely the best part overall.

[1] [https://www.producthunt.com/tech/rank-it-
wp](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/rank-it-wp)

